# sig request please



## BeyondBasic (Jul 23, 2010)

looking for something muay thai, and bjj related, with 

TITLE ==''Shawn The HitMan Bascone''
SUB TEXT===Snap, Nap Or Tap. You Decide.
COLORS-RED-BLACK-WHITE
PHOTOS= NO PREFERENCE ANYTHING MUAYTHAI-BJJ RELATED A hit man fight gear pic would be cool as well
SIZE=400X200
AVATAR==YES


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, I'm a little confused on your request.

You want it BJJ or Muay Thai related, what do you want as your text? Is there any certian photos/fighters you want in it?

Try to define it a little more, so I know what you want exactly, then I'll get you one in within a few days.

Here's the request template, it just helps the graphics guys better know how you want your sig exactly.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## BeyondBasic (Jul 23, 2010)

fixed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, I'll get on it later today for you.


----------



## BeyondBasic (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's a bit difficult to do two things in a small space like a sig, like BJJ and Thai, with not having pics, plus all the text, so I just focused on Muay Thai if that's ok.


----------



## BeyondBasic (Jul 23, 2010)

dude thats awesome.. thanks.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

MC does it again. That's a bad ass signature.


----------

